# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  من اجل سعادة الأسرة

## نور علي

*من أجل سعادة الأسرة**لكي ينزاح ستار الشقاء عن مسرح الهناء والسعادة، فترتقي عليه الأسرة، وتلعب دورها الطبيعي على صعيد النظام الاجتماعي الأفضل.. ولكي ينتشر عبير الهدوء، وعطر الاستقرار، وعبق الأمان في شرايين الأسرة، فتذكى، وتزهو في الحياة.. ولكي يرقد حب متبادل في قلب كل واحد من أفراد العائلة.. ولكي تعايش الأسرة أضواء قناديل الهناء، والأمن، والدعة.. الأضواء الدافئة الهادئة التي تناسب في الأسرة، وتفتح خطاً من الضوء الأخضر على طريق مسيرة الأسرة في الدرب الحياتي الطويل، فتضفي عليها روعة وجمالاً وديعين، وتصيغها باعتدال واكتمال طافحين.. لكي يُحلّق كل هذا في الجو العائلي يجب أن يطبق النظام الإسلامي الرائع للعائلة، بكل خيوطه وامتداداته في داخل الأسرة على حلبة الواقع، فيجب أن يلتزم كل فرد منها بكامل مسؤولياته سواء في الأمور الهامة، أو الصغيرة ـ لا فرق ـ أما تنفيذ بعض الواجبات، وإهمال واجبات أخرى، فإنه لن يؤدي إلى أية نتائج مفيدة، في تقدم الأسرة وازدهارها**.

**إن ترجمة الآمال العريضة التي يعيشها الزوجان في العيش الهنيء إلى واقع عملي يؤكد التزام كل الأسرة زوجاً، وزوجة، وأولاداً بالنصائح التالية**:


**إلى الزوج**..* *


 1**ـ لا تدع الهموم التي تنمو خارج أسوار البيت، وبعيداً عن شؤون الأسرة أن تتسرب إلى داخل الأسرة، فتتراكم على الهموم الداخلية لتشكل معاً معول الهدم في كيان أسرتك التي تريدها أن تحيا سعيدة، رغيدة، هانئة**.

 2**ـ إذا أردت أن تكون رب الأسرة الواقعي، ويكنّ لك كل أفراد الأسرة حباً واحتراماً حقيقيين، فلا تفرض آراءك على زوجتك وأولادك، ولا تشعرهم بأنك تتمتع بقوامة خاصة على شؤونهم، بحيث يشعرون بالتصاغر، والتخاذل أمامك**.

 3**ـ استمرئ الطعام الذي يقدم إليك في البيت، ولا ترفع صراخك بالشتم والصياح إذا ما كان هناك نقص في الطعام بأن كان الملح ـ مثلاً ـ قد زاد عن المعتاد أو نقص، فإن الزوجة ليست بقهرمانة، كما قال الإمام علي )عليه السلام** ( 

 4**ـ لا تأمل أبداً أن تجد عندما تدخل الدار كل متطلباتك منجزة، وكل أعمالك جاهزة، فزوجتك هي إنسانة، ولا تملك وسائل عجائبية لتنفيذ إرادتك**.

 5**ـ لا تهشم عظام الآخرين حينما ينهشم قدح، أو آنية، ولا تكسر رؤوس البقية، حينما تتكسر مزهرية، أو ساعة منضدية، مثلاً، فقيمة الإنسان ليست مساوية، أبداً، لقيمة أي شيء ثمين**.

 6**ـ المشاكل التي تقف أمامك في الطريق، والأزمات التي تعصف بك، وتتطلب منك وضع الحلول الحاسمة لها، لا تعبأ بها، واصمد في وجه زوبعتها، لئلا تنتصر عليك فتسلبك هناءك، وسعادتك، واستقرارك، ولئلا تسدل الظلام على حياتك الهانئة الدافئة**.

7**ـ لا تقارن، أبداً، حياتك المعيشية بحياة الأصدقاء، والأقرباء الأثرياء، والذين يتمتعون بهناء أكثر منك، وبسعادة أطفح من سعادتك، لتشعر، دائماً، بأنك تعاني من الفقر، والشقاء، والجدب، وإنما قارنها بحياة أولئك الذين يعانون من قسوة المشاكل والأزمات التي لا تعرفها حياتك، لتلمس حينذاك بأنك تعيش حياة الترف، والرفاه العريضين**.

 8**ـ لا تدع الابتسامة الحلوة تغادر شفتيك، وحتى لو كانت الهموم تغلف قلبك فاصطنع الابتسامة الحانية**.

 9**ـ الكلمات البذيئة، والشتائم الحمقاء، لا تدعها تعكر صفو الجو العائلين ولا تجعلها تسربل الأسرة بشذوذ وفساد، وتعقيد**.


10**ـ تذكر: أنه مرّ خنزير أمام السيد المسيح، فقال له المسيح (عليه السلام): مُر بسلام! قيل: يا روح الله هذا خنزير؟ قال نعم، حتى لا يتعوّد لساني الكلام البذيء**!


**
*
*إلى الزوجة**.. 


1**ـ دعي الابتسامة الحلوة ترقد على شفتيك، حينما تستقبلين زوجك في البيت، واستقبليه بحنين وعطف، وحيّيه باحترام وإكرام، وكلميه بحب وحنان، لتنفضي من روحه غبار الإرهاق والإعياء**.

2 ـ لا تخبئي لزوجك الانتقام، عندما يفاجئك بشتم، أو يذهلك**بصفعة، فإن العفو شيمة الكرام، وبدل ذلك اشحنيه بدفء الحب، فسرعان ما يعثر على خطأه، ويعض على أنامله تحسراً، وخجلاً، وإذا لم تستطيعي ذلك، تمسكي بالصمت، ولا تصبي الزيت على النار**!

 3**ـ إذا كنتِ تريدين أن ترسو سفينة زواجك على ميناء الأمن والسلامة، والدعة، فلا تدعي مائدة الطعام تتأخر عن الموعد المعتاد، ولا تدعي زوجك يمد يديه إلى الفراش ليبسطه ولا تدعيه يواجه إلا النظافة فإنها من الإيمان**.

 4**ـ أولادك، داعبيهم بحب.. كلميهم بحنان.. أجيبي متطلباتهم بعطف، فإن العنف لا يولد إلا العنف، والزجر لا يتفتق إلا عن الانهيار**.

 5**ـ أولادكِ، حافظي على تربيتهم الصالحة، وازرعي فيهم بذور الأخلاق النبيلة، وطعّميهم بالآداب الفاضلة، وازرقيهم بالثقافة الإسلامية الراقية**.

 6**ـ إطاعة زوجك في كل ما يجب تعني: غرز وتد عملاق في علاقتك الزوجية معه.. أطيعيه حتى ترقد حياتكما على سرير الأمن، والاستقرار الدافئين**.
7**ـ جمالك.. رشاقتك.. فساتينك الجملية استعرضيها على زوجك لكي يختار هو ما تلبسينه، حتى لا يمل من رقابة الحياة**.

8 ـ احترمي زوجك، واحترمي أولادك، لكي يحترم بعضهم البعض ولكي**تنشأ علاقتك معهم على أساس الودّ والاحترام المتبادلين**.


**إلى الولد**.. 


1**ـ أطع والديك في كل شيء، واحترمهما، وكذلك بالنسبة لأخيك الأكبر، لتجد، دائماً، متطلباتك منجزة، ولينهمر عليك حبهم، وعطفهم، وتقديسهم لك**.

2 ـ تعاون مع والديك في إنجاز مهماتهما، وتحمل معهما مسؤوليات**التعايش المرهقة**.

 3**ـ لا تستبد بآرائك إذا تضاربت مع آراء والدك، أو والدتك فإنهما يعرفان مصالحك، ومصالح المجتمع، بحكم مرورهما بتجارب الحياة أكثر منك. واعلم أنهما لا يريدان إلا مصلحتك**.

 4**ـ كن صديقاً مخلصاً لإخوانك.. تعاون معهم.. تحدث إليهم.. عايش، معهم، أجواءهم السعيدة أو التعيسة، واعلم أنهم يشكلون العمود الفقري لحياتك.. ابنِ معاملاتك معهم على ضوء هذه الحقيقة**.

5 ـ هاجر العبس، والتجهم، ودع الابتسامة تتراقص على شفتيك.. ودع**الكلمات الحلوة، العذبة تغمر والديك، وإخوانك.. دع إجلالك واحترامك يسربلهم جميعاً**.

6 ـ لا تدع مجالاً في حياتك لتسرّب المشاكل والأزمات إليها، وإذا**ما تسربت على حين غفلة منك، فلا تدعها تمنعك عن الاستمرار في الحنان، والحب، والمرح مع أفراد أسرتك**.
 7**ـ لا تحسب أن والديك آلة لإنجاز أعمالك، وتحقيق آمالك، ولا تظن أنهما قد خلقا من أجل القيام بخدمتك فحسب، فلهما همومهما ومسؤولياتهما وأعمالهما**.

8 ـ إخوانك الصغار اغمرهم بحبك.. بعطفك وحنانك**.

 9**ـ لا تستأثر بالجيد ـ من أي شيء كان ـ لنفسك بل قدم الآخرين ثم خذ حصتك**.

**هذا .. والتجارب العائلية كفيلة بأن تتمخض لكل واحد من أفراد الأسرة عن الطريقة الفضلى في التعايش والتعاون، فلابد من الاحتفاظ بدفتر صغير لتسجيل كل ما يكتشفه الإنسان في حياته من عوامل تماسك الأسرة وهنائها، وسعادتها.**اختكم ،، نور علي*

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

_شكرا اختي..._

_السعادة الزوجية المفترض القيام بها..._

----------


## نور علي

*تسلم اناملك الكريمة في المرور والرد اختي الكريمة عاشقة اهل البيت* 

*اختك ،،، نور علي*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*تسلمي غاليتي نور علي..*
*موضوعك في غايه الروعه* 
*بأنتظار جديدك دائماً*

----------


## ajeeb

تسلمي عمتي نور علي على الموضوع الجميل والاكثر من رائع ...

بنتظار مواضيعك الجديدة

----------


## بحور الامل

مشكورة اختي 
نور علي على مواضيعك المميزة
صراحة الموضوع عجبني وايد
نصائح رووووعة
ونتظر جديدك الاكثر من رائع
تحياااااااتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

جزاك الله الاف الخيرات ...

طرح رائــع حقاً ،، يستحق القراءة ..

ربي يعطيك العافيه ..

وبنتظار الجديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## w_alwaheed

الله يوفق الجميع الى طريق السعاده 

ويبارك فيك اختي نور علي


اخوك ........الوحيد

----------


## فرح

تسلمي اختي نور علي 
على النصائح الرائعه 
بنتظار جديدك دائما 
تقبلي تحياتي 
                                     فررررررررررح

----------


## المومياءة

شكرا لك اختي على الرور الطيب تسلمي

----------


## نور الولاية

مشكورة اختي 
نور علي على مواضيعك المميزة
صراحة الموضوع عجبني وايد
نصائح رووووعة
ونتظر جديدك الاكثر من رائع

*

*

----------


## نورالزهره

موضوع اكثر من رائع
تسلمي اختي نور علي

----------


## ولد المدينه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكوووورهـ أختي الكريمه نور علي

على هذا الموضوع الي بغاية الروعه .. تسلم يدك

نترقب جديدك....





تحياتي
.....ولد المدينه.....

----------


## loveme1407

الموضوع الجميل والاكثر من رائع

----------

